# Flatwire flapton ni80



## Mr. Sch (28/10/22)

Flatwire flapton ni80.

Hi. 

Any vendors in S.A still stocking it? 
Or any vendor that can bring in? 
Or last resort what other countries can i order from that deliver to S.A? 

Help will b appreciated.


----------



## ivc_mixer (1/11/22)

Unfortunately, to the best of my knowledge, this range has been discontinued a few years ago


----------



## Stew (1/11/22)

Mr. Sch said:


> Flatwire flapton ni80.
> 
> Hi.
> 
> ...


Wireoptim make an equivalent and send to South Africa.


----------

